# Lounge > Sports >  >  Your predictions for tonight's NHL games (1/31/13)

## Dark

Nine games are scheduled for tonight. Make your choice!

Sabres <Bruins
Capitals <Maple Leafs
Islanders <Devils 
Penguins> Rangers
Blues> Blue Jackets
Jets> Panthers
Avalanche <Flames
Predators <Kings
Oilers <Sharks

----------


## CeCe

Bruins
Caps
Islanders
Penguins
Blues
Jets
Flames
Kings
Sharks

----------

